# Need feedback, Halloween party prizes.



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys and gals. as some of you already know, I'm hosting a huge halloween bash this coming friday.








If your in the area please feel free to drop in.
So between costumes,decor, arrangements etc, I've been banging out some halloween prizes/trophies.
A friend of mine said something to me yesterday, thats got me doubting myself/prizes.
Before I make a fool of myself infront of 200ish people, I was hoping to get some feedback on the prize pool thus far.

The pool hall will be donating some prizes ($100 in free pool coupons) and the usual promotional boose items (freebees the bar gets)
The very talented Dana Brushette (A photographer I work closely with) will be donating this framed print.








Goulish Gary from Rue morge also donated a couple prints and a few Rue Morge prize packs. (Haven't seen em yet, but all his work rocks!) 
We have our best couples costume trophy








And best costume.








I'll be giving away a haunted ouija board.

View My Video

And I just started the prizes for the monster mash off.









Soooo, What do you guys think of the prizes? What do ya like (I still need to make more) And would you remove anything from the list?
We'll also be handing out dollar store prizes, candy and a few crazy halloween drinks.
Would these prizes get you up outta your seat to compete? or did I totally miss the boat?
I love em, but as I was told last evening. I'm wierd.  Figured I'd ask my other wierdo friends. (you guys)
Thx tonnes!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys aren't gonna hurt my feelings.  Just looking for the straight goods. Lay it on me.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It's obvious you put a lot of work into your prizes icy.  You Ouija board is killer, I can't believe you're giving that away as a prize! The meat grinder is also pretty cool but may be too graphic for the 'ordinary' folks. Five years ago, at my daughter's 13th bday party, we gave away a shrunken head as a prize and the girl who won actually threw the prize on the floor and exclaimed, "Omg, that's disgusting! I don't want that thing!" Probably would have been happier with a glow necklace but it did hurt my daughter's feelings. Hopefully, your guests will be a little bit more gracious than a 13 year old girl but don't be hurt if the winner is not overjoyed at receiving ground flesh for a prize. lol I think most people will recognize it for what it is though - a humorous Halloween prize. That being said I think you have a diverse selection of some really unique prizes.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I think that they are great. I would hope that adults that are paying admission into a Halloween event would expect the prizes to be along that "vein"(tee-hee). As I said to my husband last night, while talking about the forum, "...but, that is the forum people, they understand." Best of luck with it!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Teresa M said:


> As I said to my husband last night, while talking about the forum, "...but, that is the forum people, they understand."


I have said near enough this exact same thing to my boyfriend on more than one occasion LOL!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx guys. Yeah I was a little worried about the meat grinder in particular. I think I have an idea though. What if I use the grinder for a gruesome catagory?
For all those true creatures of the night.  That way at least I'll know its going to somebody with a similar mindset.

All the pool tables are free for the evening, 3 bands, the prizes, and we'll be doing snacks/refreshments.
Should be a lot of bang for $5.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I think that's a great idea cause it is a cool trophy. I'd like to see somebody win that would appreciate the workmanship. Sounds like you have a great night planned, have fun!


----------



## rosebud89 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think they are totally awesome! And anyone coming should expect scary prizes!! I think everyone will like them, and I hope u have an AWESOME time  

*if i was in the area, i would SOO be there...but im in upstate NY


----------



## weiyuan927760 (Oct 18, 2011)

The meat grinder is also pretty cool but may be too graphic for the 'ordinary' folks.


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

I like them all! You're going to have a great party!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think they're great! You obviously put a lot of work into them, and they are definitely one of a kind!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx guys. Feeling much better about the trophies.  I just but together this trophy for all the girly girls that will be at the party. 









What ya think?


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow!! That's amazing!!


----------



## wannia (Oct 20, 2011)

I also like them all so much,But The meat grinder look dangerous.I think you have a great party.
Nice to meet you.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

